# Biketreffs des MTB-Club-Beinhart im Jahr 2012



## Fubbes (25. März 2012)

Wie im vergangenen Jahr, gebe ich zum Start der Sommersaison eine komplette Ãbersicht Ã¼ber die Biketreffs von den Mitgliedern des MTB-Club-Beinhart. 

Folgende Biketreffs gibt es:

Wiesbaden-Schierstein, KleinaustraÃe, Samstag 14 Uhr
Wiesbaden-Schierstein, RheingaustraÃe, Samstag 13:30 Uhr
Feierabendtreff Mainz, Gonsenheimer Wald, Dienstag + Donnerstag 18.30
Feierabend-MTB-Treffs in Main-Taunus, Dienstag/Donnerstag, zwischen 18:00 und 18:30 Uhr
Feierabendtreff, Bingen, Mittwoch 18:15
Viel SpaÃ beim Mitfahren,
Daniel

*Allgemeines*
Der MTB-Club Beinhart Ingelheim e.V. ist ein "echter" eingetragener Verein, mit Sitz in Mainz. Wir haben einen gewÃ¤hlten Vorstand und alles, was man braucht, um Touren, Rennen etc. abgesichert veranstalten zu kÃ¶nnen. Der Verein verfolgt keine kommerziellen Interessen, die Vorstandsmitglieder arbeiten ehrenamtlich und strengen Vereinsmief haben wir bisher erfolgreich auf ein erforderliches Minimum beschrÃ¤nken kÃ¶nnen. Vielmehr ist uns der SpaÃ am Biken das Wichtigste. Daher rÃ¼hrt auch der immer noch vorhandene familiÃ¤re Touch bei unseren Events â¦

*Die Teilnahme an Biketreffs ist unabhÃ¤ngig von einer Club-Mitgliedschaft mÃ¶glich und erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.* 

*Regeln?*
Beinhart-MTB-Treffs sind keine Rennveranstaltungen! Das Tempo wird dem SchwÃ¤chsten angepasst. Auf andere Waldbesucher wird ebenfalls RÃ¼cksicht genommen. 
Die TeilnehmerInnen sind aufgefordert, ihr Fahr-VermÃ¶gen realistisch einzuschÃ¤tzen und kein Risiko einzugehen. Wer sich beim Fahren Ã¼berfordert fÃ¼hlt, darf und soll gerne den Mund aufmachen oder auch getrost ein StÃ¼ck schieben. Dies ist allemal besser, als einen Sturz zu riskieren. 
Es besteht strikte Helmpflicht! Das Mountainbike muss technisch intakt und in einwandfreiem Zustand sein. Dabei sein sollte auÃerdem eine Luftpumpe, einen Ersatzschlauch, etwas Werkzeug, ausreichend Trinken, Riegel, Regenkleidung und eventuell Lampen fÃ¼r den RÃ¼ckweg nach Hause. 

*Wie erfahre ich von Absagen?*
Wenn lÃ¤ngerfristig absehbar ist, dass Biketreffs ausfallen, erfolgt eine Absage im IBC-Forum. Sehr kurzfristige (z.B. wetterbedingte) Absagen sind Ã¼ber das Forum oft nicht mÃ¶glich. Deshalb sind alle Teilnehmer aufgefordert kurz vorher selbst zu entscheiden, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass die Treffs stattfinden. 
Als Regel gilt: Wenn es nicht regnet wird gefahren, auch bei nassem Boden. 

*Beinhart Touren- und Techniklevel*
Die Beinharten Touren- und Techniklevel sind auf unserer Homepage erklÃ¤rt. 
Hier die Kurzfassung:

Tempo-Level 1: 6 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 4 km/h bei 6 % Steigung 
Tempo-Level 2: 9 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 6 km/h bei 6 % Steigung
Tempo-Level 3: 12 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 9 km/h bei 6 % Steigung

*Wiesbaden-Schierstein, KleinaustraÃe*
*Wo:*
Treffpunkt: Wiesbaden-Schierstein, Parkplatz KleinaustraÃe
Tourengebiet: Rheingaugebirge und Taunus (Schlangenbad, Wiesbaden)​*Wann:*
Samstags, 14:00 Uhr, nach AnkÃ¼ndigung im IBC-Forum 
Fahrzeit 3 bis 4 Stunden​*Level:*
Geschwindigkeit Level 2, Schwierigkeit Level 2 â 3​*Guide:*
Kontakt Michael (Picard)​*IBC:*
Beinhart-Biketreff KleinaustraÃe, Samstags 14.00 Uhr​*Sonstiges:* 
Helmpflicht und funktionierendes MTB
dieser Biketreff findet ganzjÃ¤hrig statt​*Wiesbaden-Schierstein, RheingaustraÃe*
*Wo:*
Treffpunkt: Wiesbaden-Schierstein, Parkplatz RheingaustraÃe (unter Schiersteiner BrÃ¼cke)  
Tourengebiet: Taunus ​*Wann:*
Samstags, 13.30 Uhr, nach AnkÃ¼ndigung im IBC-Forum 
Fahrzeit ca. 3 Stunden, ca. 35 km, max. 800 hm​*Level:*
Beinhart Level-1-2
Geeignet fÃ¼r Einsteiger und GenuÃ-MTB'ler 
GrundsÃ¤tzlich richten sich Gruppengeschwindigkeit und Streckenschwierigkeit nach dem individuellen LeistungsvermÃ¶gen der Teilnehmer.​*Guide:*
Bei Fragen wendet ihr euch im IBC-Forum per PM an Werner​*IBC:*
IBC-Regional-Forum Mainz, Wiesbaden, Bad Kreuznach und HunsrÃ¼ck, dort separater Thread mit Tour-AnkÃ¼ndigung​*Sonstiges:*
Der Beinhart-Biketreff RheingaustraÃe findet nur nach vorheriger AnkÃ¼ndigung im IBC-Forum statt. 
Es ist eine Anmeldung im IBC-Forum unter der entsprechenden Tour-AnkÃ¼ndigung erforderlich! ​*Feierabendtreff Mainz, Gonsenheimer Wald*
*Wo: *
Treffpunkt Dienstag und Donnerstag (also anders als im letzten Jahr): Gonsenheimer Wald, an der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle (KapellenstraÃe in Mainz-Gonsenheim)
Tourengebiet: Mainzer StadtwÃ¤lder und Gemarkungen Richtung Wackernheim/Ingelheim/ Uhlerborn.​*Wann: *
Dienstags und Donnerstags um 18.30 Uhr 
Max. 2 Stunden, 20 â 30 km, bis 400 hm
Start: Dienstag, 10.4.2012​*Level:*
Konditions- und Technik-Level bis 2. ​*Guide:*
JÃ¼rgen und Werner mit Helge als Co-Guide
Bei Fragen wendet ihr euch im IBC-Forum per PM an Ripman oder Werner​*IBC:*
noch offen​*Sonstiges:*
FÃ¼r den Treff im Gonsenheimer-Wald ist keine Anmeldung erforderlich, wer da ist, fÃ¤hrt mit​*Feierabend-MTB-Treffs in Main-Taunus*
*Wo:*
Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal (NavigationsgerÃ¤t: Hofheim, Mainau 2. GenÃ¼gend ParkplÃ¤tze am StraÃenrand)
Gundelhard, Kelkheim (NavigationsgerÃ¤t: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die VerlÃ¤ngerung der Lorsbacher Str. fÃ¼hrt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard)
Rote MÃ¼hle, Kelkheim (NavigationsgerÃ¤t: Kelkheim, Rote MÃ¼hle. ParkplÃ¤tze gehÃ¶ren zum Restaurant und kÃ¶nnen an warmen Sommerabenden total Ã¼berfÃ¼llt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten MÃ¼hle)​*Wann:*
Dienstag und Donnerstag. Die Touren starten zwischen 18:00 und 18:30 in AbhÃ¤ngigkeit von Jahreszeit und Ort von einem der folgenden Startorte.
Als Regel gilt: Wenn es nicht regnet wird gefahren, auch bei nassem Boden. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte nochmals um 17 Uhr im IBC-Forum nachschauen. 
Der Abschluss erfolgt traditionsgemÃ¤Ã beim Italiener "Momenti di Vita Italiani", HauptstraÃe 67, 65719 Hofheim am Taunus.
Ab 27. MÃ¤rz 2012​*Level:*
Die Touren am Dienstag entsprechen dem Level 2 bis 2+ bei einer Dauer von 2,5 bis 3,0 Std., Distanz 25-35 km, HÃ¶henmeter: 600 - 1000, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 11-15 km/h
Die Touren am Donnerstag entsprechen dem Level 1 bei einer Dauer 2 bis 2,5 Std., Distanz 20-30 km, HÃ¶henmeter: 400 - 700, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 10-13 km/h​*Guide:*
Uwe50 (Urs) und Mrs. Rocky M. (Marion) und weitere Guides​*IBC:*
Die einzelnen Touren werden im lokalen Bikeforum Frankfurt und Umgebung und als Link im Forum Mainz, Wiesbaden, Bad Kreuznach und HunsrÃ¼ck ausgeschrieben. Um Anmeldung im Forum oder per PersÃ¶nliche Nachricht wird gebeten. ​*Sonstiges:*
ErfahrungsgemÃ¤Ã unter- und Ã¼berschÃ¤tzen sich die Telnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer bezÃ¼glich ihrer Kondition wenn sie das erste Mal an einer solchen Tour teilnehmen. Darum: Einfach mitfahren und sich vom Berufsalltag in einer Gruppe entspannen. ​*Feierabendtreff, Bingen*
*Wo:*
Grundschule MÃ¼nster-Sarmsheim
Tourengebiet: Binger Wald, Stromberg​*Wann:*
Mittwochs (nicht mehr donnerstags!), 18:15, 2h bis 2,5h
AnkÃ¼ndigung im IBC-Forum
Ab 28. MÃ¤rz 2012​*Level:*
30 - 40 km, 600 - 700 hm, Level 2+​*Guide:*
Daniel (Fubbes)​*IBC:*
Feierabendrunde in Bingen​*Sonstiges:*
Eine Anmeldung ist nicht erforderlich, aber dennoch sinnvoll, denn ohne Meldungen findet der Biketreff nicht statt.​


----------



## Ruderbock (25. März 2012)

Hi Fubbes!

... sehr schön, es wird / ist Frühling!!!
Änder doch ggf. oben in der Aufzählung bei Deinem Treff in Mittwoch, ich würd das unten ggf. sonst überlesen (Änderung auf Mittwoch statt Do)
LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (25. März 2012)

Danke dir. Meine Angaben hatte ich in der Tat am wenigsten geprüft


----------



## Fubbes (26. März 2012)

Moderatoren, bitte oben festpinnen!
Danke.


----------



## Mone2075 (7. September 2012)

Hallo,

bin ganz neu hier, habe mich gerade angemeldet´
Lese gerade von dem Samstagstreff in Wiesbaden-Schierstein und hätte interesse mitzufahren. Findet das morgen statt und muss ich mich irgendwo anmelden? Muss ich irgendwo Mitglied sein?

Vielen Dank und Grüße von Simone


----------



## Fubbes (7. September 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen!

Schau mal im Eingangsposting, da sind die entsprechenden Threads verlinkt, bzw. da steht wie es abläuft.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fubbes (19. Oktober 2012)

Kleines Update zu den Abend-Biketreffs:

Biketreffs im GoWa gehen in Form von Nightrights in der Mainzer Gegend weiter, und zwar:
_dienstags und donnerstags,
jeweils um 18.15 Uhr, erstmals am 18.10.2012,
Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=601164._

Abend-Biketreff in Bingen ist zu Ende.


----------



## Timo84 (22. Oktober 2012)

Wäre sowas nicht auch mal mittwochs ab Münster-Sarmsheim möglich?


----------



## Fubbes (22. Oktober 2012)

Trotz Smileys bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob wir hier dieselbe Ironie sehen.
Ich meine natürlich den Mittwochs-Biketreff in Mü-Sa, der für dieses Jahr zu Ende ist.
Es gibt dort aber nach wie vor den Sonntagstreff, der geht auch den ganzen Winter durch.


----------



## Timo84 (22. Oktober 2012)

ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob es nicht möglich ist mittwochs abends manchmal eine Runde zu drehn. Bin meistens alleine unterwegs. "Nightride" mit mehreren macht bestimmt mehr Spaß.


----------

